# Whats a good make of washing machine



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Need a new washing machine
Any suggestions of decent make.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Bish, bash, Bosch :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

dont they supply dodgy parts for dodgy car production in hungary? :roll:



scoTTy said:


> Bish, bash, Bosch :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Boring, but our Hotpoint has never given us any grief*

* by 'us', I of course mean the missus. Whilst I can strip and re-build a PC with my eyes closed, put up shelves, build walls and lay laminate flooring, for some bizzare reason the workings of a washing machine completly baffle me :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Zanussi, Hotpoint and Whirlpool have all given me good service over the years. My last Zanussi lasted 8 years.

Bosch if you are feeling flush, but I can't help thinking that washing machine is not a lifestyle purchase, and is in fact one of the dullest appliances. Until it goes wrong that is. :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

current high reliabilty scorers in the consumers association "chart" are mostly german.

Think AEG, Bosch and Siemens all come out about the same.

We had a Creda, it was OK but that was before children and the ensueing washing machine on all the time scenario. Now got an AEG, it was Which best buy a couple of years ago.

If you are really that interested I can probebly find the current "best buy" info.

You just don't want to read what they say about TT's


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Go for a little wonder around Comet and have a little play with them :wink: . They also do delivery, fitting and take away your old washing machine service which can be pretty handy.

Bosch are good, do some fabby designs but expensive, Hotpoint and the like are always favourable because they are fair priced and always have had good feeback with customer service and parts that I know of from my past one I had.

My one I currently have is Indecet which I have had for 3 years now, which is a washer dryer and has been good to me day in day with family washes .

Don't rule out Allders too. On a good day they can give you 5% discount!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

PS must be silver in colour. 

To match the freezer in the garage :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL...don't you mean to match the car in the garage also .

I think Bosch do silver 8). Very trendy


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Zanussi, Hotpoint and Whirlpool have all given me good service over the years. My last Zanussi lasted 8 years.


Do you consider 8 years to be good service? What is this nonsense?

My mum had a Siemens that lasted for almost 20 years...and this is what I call good service.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I actually think and my mum and mother in law would agree with me on this also , that washing machines have a shelf life of around 5-7 years when they are in constant usage day in day out with family washes!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Zanussi, Hotpoint and Whirlpool have all given me good service over the years. My last Zanussi lasted 8 years.
> ...


....assuming that no developments have taken place in washing machine technology over last 20 years, that is good service. After 5 years, if it cost less then Â£200, it's paid for itself in my book and is fit for the skip.

Still it's womens work. Let them choose.

Colour co-ordinated for the garage. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Zanussi, Hotpoint and Whirlpool have all given me good service over the years. My last Zanussi lasted 8 years.
> ...


Your mum had a siemen that turned out to be you for the best part of 34 years so far! :mrgreen: :wink: . Now what a good servicing!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

We bought a Smeg integrated last year, it is the quietest washing machine I've seen/heard.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

My last washing machine I adopted after qualifying in a flat I rented for a year and it lasted 5 years after I got it.
So for 50 quid it was a bargain but knew it wouldn't last forever.
I think 5 years is reasonable with our water supply.

PS Vlastan you are living proof that your parents seimens lasted more than 20years! :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> PS Vlastan you are living proof that your parents seimens lasted more than 20years! :wink:


Doh Abi beat me to the Seimens joke!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

See I told you 5-7 years was the shelf life for a washing machine!

But I can't comment for Vlastan though! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry DXN :wink:. Although I have just been told off about dragging this thread off topic :roll: .

Back on topic of washing machines though. Siemens spin dry anyone? :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Looking on currys, etc website they range mid price is 300 quid.

At the end of the day you usually use one cycle only. A water saver one would be good idea.

It gets used almost every day with the little one. (bless him)

PS its also got to have a big enough drum to get the TT floor mats into it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

There is always the friendly laundrette DXN for your TT mats  or you could hand scrub them :lol: .

Just don't leave your wife/partner without a washing machine for too long. Or else you will be in the deep dog house! :shock:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I use a make called mother care she's been doing it for 22 years and doesn't cost a penny - funny cos that's what her name is actually! :lol:

Abi's mum seemed to have siemen too which i hear did the trick!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

DXN
Depending on what you want to spend, have a look at Miele
They make Rolls Royce look stingy on engineering, all come with a min 5 yr gtee, and usually work reliably for 15-20 years...
Also they are really efficient so use less water, electricity and soap than some machines - all in all a bargain (once you've got over the initial shock that is)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You're right in that you only ever seem to use one programme.

D 0r 4 depending on the make.

40 degree cycle. :roll:

Still, it's hot enough to shrink your wife's jumpers if you're not careful 

Shrunk a couple of hers and then two of mine - which she now has instead. Gutted as I loved my Mulberry one.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Bish, bash, Bosch :wink:


We have a Bosch washer/dryer in london. I will never buy another.

It has given perfect service, but is the most annoying washing machine I have ever had the displeasure of using.

It simply will not open the door unless you specifically turn it off & wait for eternity. It is far too clever for its own good, & I wish the door lock would break. That way I could actually get into the thing...


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Current Which magazine best buys are :-

Bosch WFL2463 GB Classixx 1200
Bosch WFO2465 GB Exxcel 1200
Siemens WXLS122GB
Tricity Bendix AW1260W


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Bosch have 2 in the top 4 by which. That must say something.

Crikey how my saturday is going to be fun.

Thanks for all the replies all. I thought it would just fall to the bottom of the page in a flash.

Miele is something my parents buy, They swear by it (usually as you say at the cost of it)

So we've got
reasonable reliant (not gonna fall apart in one year)
mid price
silver
Bosch,smeg,miele are all possibilities.

Getting there
big drum



gcp said:


> Current Which magazine best buys are :-
> 
> Bosch WFL2463 GB Classixx 1200
> Bosch WFO2465 GB Exxcel 1200
> ...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

One thing I've noticed is that over time all my clothes have shrunk !

Its not all the pies honestly



Kell said:


> You're right in that you only ever seem to use one programme.
> 
> D 0r 4 depending on the make.
> 
> ...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Bish, bash, Bosch :wink:
> ...


Looks like we may have the same Bosch then. The good thing is that you put dirty cloths in and you take them out ready to put them back in the closet. I also use the timer as I have night electricity at home and as it is very quiet to disturbs us at night.

The delay can be annoying...but it is for safety. But it only last for 2-3 mins...so don't be impatient. :roll:


----------



## Faithless (Mar 10, 2004)

DO NOT BUY A DYSUN!!!!!!!
I bought one because they are supposed to - Wash better, be more ecconomical and fit in a normal space! I paid for the middle model as its the only one that was not purple or green! The noise was unbeleivable, it did not fit in a standard size space (I had a new ktchen fitted arround it and it still stuck out 10cm) but best of all in the 8 months we owned it we had the service guy out about 6 times, it destroyed clothes! It spun so hard that black jeans had white stripes along any creases it spun the dye out. It tore sleeves off shits, stole countless undewires from GF's bras and the last time it was serviced the technisian removed a huge ball of cotton which was about 10 pairs of knickers it had eaten.

I eventually demanded my money back, stood my ground and now have a Bosh which is just perfect (you're on the TT forum you should know about German engineering)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The delay can be annoying...but it is for safety. But it only last for 2-3 mins...so don't be impatient. :roll:


Maybe, but I would prefer to rely on the limited common sense I have & not waste those 2-3 minutes staring at it. I really hate it!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > The delay can be annoying...but it is for safety. But it only last for 2-3 mins...so don't be impatient. :roll:
> ...


Perhaps you could modify it and eliminate this time delay. :idea:

Also it would be a good idea if Bosch was selling washing machine for people with common sense and for dumb housewives separately. :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

It would be horrible to see your kittten accidently locked in the washing machine and have to wait for 3 minutes to get it out. (or maybe not :wink: ) :!:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlastan wrote :


> Also it would be a good idea if Bosch was selling washing machine for people with common sense and for dumb housewives separately.


And dumb husbands who only know the 40 degree symbol!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Vlastan wrote :
> 
> 
> > Also it would be a good idea if Bosch was selling washing machine for people with common sense and for dumb housewives separately.
> ...


Very true...I can't believe that people only use one programme.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Vlastan wrote :
> ...


And one type of washing powder for darks and lights too :roll: :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Went for a bosch!

Thanks for the advice

I know where to come when it breaks down. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=deal2.gif]

If you read the small print above it exonerates me from all resonsibility from any comments I may have made. :wink:

<runs for the door>


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'll hunt you down.

lol



scoTTy said:


> [smiley=deal2.gif]
> 
> If you read the small print above it exonerates me from all resonsibility from any comments I may have made. :wink:
> 
> <runs for the door>


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a Bosch too, with matching dryer,,, been 100% reliable for 5y... had a Zanussi for 15y before that with only minor problems (e.g. new heater element after 10y or so)


----------



## mac73 (Dec 15, 2003)

I've also had a Zanussi for the last 15 years, no problems what so ever.


----------

